# What oil do you recommend for an old gas tractor (Ford 860)?



## Henry the 800 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi guys, 

I am sure you can tell by the question I am newer here. Thank you to those who have been great at answering my other questions.

I purchased a Ford 860 a few weeks ago and I want to change the oil since I have no idea when it was last changed. It does leak a few drops (2 or 3 drops) over the course of about 24 hours, but I have not really seen other leaks. Those drops seem to be coming from the drip hole located on the underbelly. It does not really smoke and from the short time I have had it, it seems not to really use much oil. My understanding was the tractor really was not used for the last 5ish years and just occasionally started to keep it going. It has just over 3000 hours showing on the proof meter.

So, back to my question --- what oil do you suggest?

Thank you in advance


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Henry the 800 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am sure you can tell by the question I am newer here. Thank you to those who have been great at answering my other questions.
> 
> ...


Old American iron gasser for summer use CK-4. Why? read below. 

CK-4 is also available in different types of oil – conventional, full synthetic, and synthetic blend. So you’ll use the same kind of oil you have always used, it’s just better quality oil.

FA-4 engine oils are designed for new tractor engines and have limited backwards-compatibility. Lower viscosity grades makes them perfect protection for the new fuel-efficient, lower emissions engines, but they should not be used in older models.

Due to the new emissions and fuel-efficiency requirements, we now have two new kinds of engine oils. CK-4 and FA-4 heavy-duty engine oils were formulated to handle the higher temperatures generated by next-generation engines designed to run cleaner and more efficiently.

Your first consideration is the age of your equipment. CK-4 is formulated to be compatible with all engines, including older model tractors. It is available in the same viscosity and weight classifications you have always used; for example, 30W, 10W30, 5W40, 15W40, and 20W50. 

As to what to pick? Depends on your climate for summer. 10W30 in the CK-4 formula seems to be a modern day all around good pick. 

And check out your question answered here:








Ford 800 series maintenance and repair


I just bought a Ford 850 and know little about it. I would like to get a book or other helpful sources to help with fluid changes and other adjustments. Maybe small repairs also. Does anyone have a suggestion?




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The drip is the rear main seal. You don't want to replace that, involves splitting the tractor.


----------



## Henry the 800 (Mar 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> The drip is the rear main seal. You don't want to replace that, involves splitting the tractor.


I was thinking rear main based on what I have read. The prior owner was the son of the original owner and to best of his knowledge his father never had the tractor apart or rebuilt. I feel like for almost 70 years old a few drops a day is some thing I can live with. 

Thank you for the response.


----------



## Henry the 800 (Mar 16, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Old American iron gasser for summer use CK-4. Why? read below.
> 
> CK-4 is also available in different types of oil – conventional, full synthetic, and synthetic blend. So you’ll use the same kind of oil you have always used, it’s just better quality oil.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd be changing not only the engine oil but the gearcase oil as well and all the filters and don't forget to pull the air filter and change it or blow it out (from the inside out, not the outside in), as well. Once you change the engine oil and start using it, the drip may cease,


----------



## Henry the 800 (Mar 16, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> I'd be changing not only the engine oil but the gearcase oil as well and all the filters and don't forget to pull the air filter and change it or blow it out (from the inside out, not the outside in), as well. Once you change the engine oil and start using it, the drip may cease,


I think you just described my weekend


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Henry the 800 said:


> I think you just described my weekend


And that's why I posted the other forum link here that covers all of that for you too.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been using 10-40 in my 850 Ford for years. It gets used year around and starts and runs just fine. The only difference as I recall between your tractor and mine is yours has live PTO.


----------



## Henry the 800 (Mar 16, 2021)

Well, I got the oil changed,,,,,,twice! I learned that if the spring inside the oil filter canister is not seated just right then you will think you have the filter tight. 

I was trying to keep the garage floor clean, so I was so careful not to spill oil. I changed it then I had to back the tractor out of the garage. I fired it up and then I noticed the oil pressure needle seemed to be at 0. It was at that moment I looked down to see about a gallon of oil everywhere.

All I could do was fix the problem. laugh at myself and move on.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

[QUOTE="All I could do was fix the problem. laugh at myself and move on.[/QUOTE]
Poop happens. At least you know what to look for next time. You should be proud of yourself for watching the oil pressure gauge. Others might not caught the leak as fast as you did.


----------

